# Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay?



## Corrado RS (Aug 6, 2001)

This is a simple poll to get a consensus view from the Vortex VW community on the looks of the new Golf.
























Below is the full article.
http://vwvortex.rely.net/artma...shtml


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (Corrado RS)*

Too early to tell, new gens always take awhile to decide. But first impression is that I will probably dig it.


----------



## HydeDTD (Jul 10, 2001)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (Veedubgti)*

As of now i think it looks like a vw crossed with the smell of arse...but who knows, didn't like the new a4's when they first came out either


----------



## Corrado RS (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (HydeDTD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HydeDTD* »_As of now i think it looks like a vw crossed with the smell of arse... 

LMAO! That's the best one yet.


----------



## a2racer (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (Corrado RS)*

This model is one more reason for me to stick with my A2
Vw needs to wake up


----------



## QmainRacing (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (a2racer)*

I have only ever disliked 2 VW cars. The thing and this new thing. It looks like a a Honda Civic hatch. 
























Is this the result of german engineers on crack??


----------



## gard_96vr6 (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (QmainRacing)*

First, everybody is entitle to their opinion.
Second, That it looks like a Civic, Focus, etc., maybe, but who cares. 
If someone doesn't like it, then don't buy its very simple. 
I for one see this vehicle as a well executed blend of the MK3, MK4 golfs. 
My 2 cents.


----------



## Mbiggy (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (HydeDTD)*

Asside from looking like a honda, this new POS is even bigger and heavier than it's predecessor (which was already excessively bloated).
It's only redeeming qualites are A: the independent rear suspension, which no doubtedly adds weight to the car, and B: 2.0 16v turbo will be readily avalable to us when one of these bubbles pops. I got dibs on the first one.


----------



## billgti (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (gard_96vr6)*

i voted for neutral a few hours ago..
i just looked at the pics again and i think i am tending towards YAY
i do understand why ppl think it looks like the civic si but imo, it is a better execution since the hood is seems slightly longer and less raked. the rear is quite nice too. and after all, the civic si in the US looks ugly cuz it has bad looking small rims. the civic type-r is way nicer with the bodykit and bigger alloys. that's why i think the GTI will definitely look good!


----------



## Scirocco (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (Corrado RS)*

Waiting to see a 2 door GTI.


----------



## gtigirl337 (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (HydeDTD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HydeDTD* »_As of now i think it looks like a vw crossed with the smell of arse... 

LOL...that is funny and I agree with you.


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco* »_Waiting to see a 2 door GTI.

Ditto - The 3/4 front views look OK, but I don't care for the side view.
EZ


----------



## nirav (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (EZ)*

That's going to be one heavy car with all unecessary features such as the sensors at the back, suspension, dual climate, and yet to see the interior


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco* »_Waiting to see a 2 door GTI.

Here's a preview.
Its going to look the same but with two less doors.


----------



## beesa6 (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (Corrado RS)*

Is that a honda or toyota with a VW logo on it.I hate it. I'm a MK1 guy


----------



## billgti (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (Hajduk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hajduk* »_
Here's a preview.
Its going to look the same but with two less doors.


from the article:
_" The 4-door model and 2-door model will now have more distinct sheetmetal; the 4-door being more upright and utilitarian. This means front seat passengers see an additional .3 inches of head-room while rear seat passengers benefit from nearly an inch more rear head-room.
The GTI model will be released separately at a later date, but current reports indicate it will receive more aggressive styling cues to further differentiate it from standard 2-door models."_
so i don't think it's just 2 less doors.


----------



## billgti (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (nirav)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nirav* »_That's going to be one heavy car with all unecessary features such as the sensors at the back, suspension, dual climate, and yet to see the interior









i doubt those hi tech features would be on us-spec cars. maybe an expensive option package for the most expenise model?
and all those features u listed don't seem to add too much weight. more of a concern is how it adds PRICE.


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (gard_96vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gard_96vr6* »_First, everybody is entitle to their opinion.
Second, That it looks like a Civic, Focus, etc., maybe, but who cares. 
If someone doesn't like it, then don't buy its very simple. 
I for one see this vehicle as a well executed blend of the MK3, MK4 golfs. 
My 2 cents. 










Not that simple really. I would like to see VW be successful you know. But then, who am I to want that. Oh well. A sad day. Looking forward to Passat though.
Really, I will have to wait until more is known, and see it in person, but I am doubting that I will end up liking this.


----------



## dogbunny (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (RogueTDI)*

i guess vw wants to kill its unique look. in the past, the omni and the golf looked a bit alike but that boxy style was ok. this new style seems to be the trend from japan. it splits the difference between toyota, honda and mkiv vw golf styling.
in the end, i don't care cuz my mkiv gti is rad and that's that.
i wish when vw did this redesign they pumped up the positive styling aspects of previous generations. it seems like the mkiv was the next step from the mkiii. i see the lineage of the product.
with this new design, i don't see it so much. it's sad. it's not like the mkiv is the nicest looking generation either. but when you line it up with the other gens, it works.
this mkv reflects where we are going as a culture--fatter, safer, more generic.


----------



## rgGolf4 (Oct 22, 2001)

No one better make fun of my Si ever again.


----------



## Al (Jul 21, 1999)

*Re: (rgGolf4)*

I'm a huge fan of the Boxy German Styling. Think Mk1 VW, Mk2 VW, E30 M3, etc........ Problem is VW is trying to sell lots of cars and nobody but a few enthusiasts will buy that styling today. Even the current BMWs have abandoned their roots and look like $hit. The new 7 Series is hideous. Guess I vote Nay on the new Golf, but they had to do it.


----------



## OhMyGli (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (Mbiggy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mbiggy* »_Aside from looking like a honda, this new POS is even bigger and heavier than it's predecessor (which was already excessively bloated).

You said it mister....bloated is right.


----------



## coolC (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (Corrado RS)*

If I wanted a car that looked like a Civic, I would buy a Civic


----------



## ciscolv (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (Corrado RS)*

i dont like it - its looks too much like the civic hatchback


----------



## Mbiggy (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (dogbunny)*


_Quote »_seems like the mkiv was the next step from the mkiii. i see the lineage of the product.

I agree; however, it was a step in the wrong direction.

_Quote »_this mkv reflects where we are going as a culture--fatter, safer, more generic.

If you think our culture is in a trend headed towards safer.... you're smoking crack. Compare the 30's to the 50's, the 50's to the 70's, the 70's to the 80's and the 80's to the millenium. If there's a safer trend to be found in there, Im a bloody dolt for not seeing it. 



_Modified by Mbiggy at 4:09 PM 7-24-2003_


----------



## PJA (Dec 1, 1999)

I figured that because this thread only had @ 25 posts that it wouldn't be the 10 page idiot orgy from the News and Exclusive Forum. Guess I was wrong.
I like it and I'll probably buy one. Give it a year or two and all the haters will too. And an independent rear end, ABOUT TIME!


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (JettaPat)*

Here is one "hater" that wont.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (Corrado RS)*

Nay, on the looks. I don't know, it seems to whisper Toyota Matrix on the side...
Yay, on the independent rear suspension.


----------



## Mbiggy (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (RogueTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RogueTDI* »_Here is one "hater" that wont.

make that 1 more


----------



## QmainRacing (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (JettaPat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaPat* »_I like it and I'll probably buy one. Give it a year or two and all the haters will too...

You will never see one of thoes things in my driveway! Even if I won one, I would probabally sell it and buy a nice golf 1 or 2. On my list, how it looks ranks just above the Pontiac Aztek...and if you say that looks nice I know your on something.


----------



## bigcountry02 (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: (QmainRacing)*

I will wait and see what the GTI has too offer as standards and options. Looking at some of the German dealer brochures for 03 VW Golf lines makes me cry that US dealers do not offer some of the options and/or add-ons. 
Rich


----------



## billgti (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (QmainRacing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QmainRacing* »_
You will never see one of thoes things in my driveway! Even if I won one, I would probabally sell it and buy a nice golf 1 or 2. On my list, how it looks ranks just above the Pontiac Aztek...and if you say that looks nice I know your on something.









ok, maybe beauty is in the eye of beholder, but i think it's reasonable to believe that most ppl think the design is nice enough and way less offensive than a pontiac asstek. altho a lot of us like the old looks (actually most enthusiasts like the old-stuff and frown on most new designs), the general public would think that the mk5 is way prettier than the ancient mk1 and mk2.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

Best looking Golf yet. I thought my '00 TDI was gorgeous (still do), but this one is soooooooooooo classy.


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (vwlarry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwlarry* »_Best looking Golf yet. I thought my '00 TDI was gorgeous (still do), but this one is soooooooooooo classy.









Well, it may have some class, but the MkIV has 10 times the class this one does. This one is pretty tacky.


----------



## DieselDemon (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (RogueTDI)*









What the hell is that?! An S.U.V?!







If you lower it and put some 10's on there it'll still be biger than my moms carivan. 
Performence wise, it's probably pretty good. What does this S.U.V come with?


----------



## billgti (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (DieselDemon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieselDemon* »_








What the hell is that?! An S.U.V?!







If you lower it and put some 10's on there it'll still be biger than my moms carivan. 
Performence wise, it's probably pretty good. What does this S.U.V come with?










does it really look that big?
i think most ppl think the car actually looks small, more like a polo than a suv.


----------



## DieselDemon (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (billgti)*

About Forehead high....
If it's as big as the Civics or the Matrixes. Ya, that's an S.U.V. 
What's the weight of it?


----------



## dogbunny (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (DieselDemon)*

to mbiggy:
when i said "safer" i meant it 2 ways--first, the culture seems obsessed with safety. preserve the individual, save the people from themselves. etc. this car looks like a mini-van. second, vw, like hollywood, the music biz, etc., goes with what's new and selling a lot. what's making money. this is obviously not new. vw wants to keep building their market share like most companies so they do their version of what's popular at the moment. i shouldn't even get worked up about it. i will say nothing new on the subject. 
bottom line i guess--they keep getting uglier from my perspective. oh, and suvs are hideous. 
i don't do drugs anymore by the way. i stopped before crack ravaged america's cities.


_Modified by dogbunny at 3:11 AM 7-27-2003_


----------



## DieselDemon (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (dogbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogbunny* »_bottom line i guess--they keep getting uglier from my perspective. oh, and suvs are hideous. 
i don't do drugs anymore by the way. i stopped before crack ravaged america's cities.

_Modified by dogbunny at 3:11 AM 7-27-2003_

Were you a coke head? 
Kinda like, I loved Radio Head untill thay made Kid A, So now I don't even wanna listen to there newer sh*t. 
Same with Volkswagen after the MK3, VW was dead to me. 
C'mon, VW should go out of bizness for this! Slow engine + heavy and ugly car= VW.


----------



## dogbunny (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (DieselDemon)*

no, coke was not for me. just wanted to mention how long it has actually been since i have done drugs. the whole crack cocaine thing happened in d.c., where i am from originally, in the mid 80s.


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*total crock*

I have to say, nothing about this fifth gen is rubbing me right.. front end looks overdone & fugly, front & rear lighting are straight out of a honduh, car is obese.. & the ultimate killer - golf & jetta front ends will be be the same.. 
I remember when ford was doing their r&d on the focus line, aiming straight towards the golf/jetta market.. it almost seems like vw is headed their way now.. 
they need to think quick & subtlify that thing.. I've never disliked a vw in my whole life, (and I've had many) but this thing is hideous..
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (dogbunny)*

Although I have no qualms with the styling per se, I must say that the over kill of "kit" or features add too much weight and that kills handling and performance. I am SO tired of the necessity of "power everything" and an overkill pardon the pun of safety features. Sorry folks but for those interested in driver oriented cars the Golf has prolly "lost it".
The real stars of the VW line up are the new Polo, about the size of the A3 Golf and the Lupo GTI, which is a real true modern version of the A1 Golf/Rabbit GTI.
But for the market the new Golf is aiming for i beieve that it is probably a good match. Although VWoA MUST bring the 4 door Golf to the USA. The rumor of it not coming I believe actually started here on the Vortex mentioned by Jamie. Although I believe that he has some inside info from VWoA I believe that a number of his predictions have not come to pass. I would count on seeing the new Golf 5dr HB Ford has the 5dr Focus here, and also the New Polo during the next 2 years or so. 
Now IF ONLY VWoA could be smart enough to see the viability of the Lupo GTI here in North America. Heck, if he Lupo would have been sold here in NA the profitability of the model would havew been much greater.


_Modified by golf strom at 5:28 PM 7-29-2003_


----------



## FoxII (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (a2racer)*

One thing that you have to remember is that the Germans 
unlike Americans and the Japanese don't build cars; they 
refine them. This is seen in the natural evolution of the
model. For instance compare the look of a 1965 camaro to
any current model. No comaprison. Same with the Maxima
Yet compare early model 911's or even the beetle to the
current model. You can still see the heritage in the progression
of the vehicle. I remember the first rabbit, then the GTI, then the
golf. The rabbit was the economy car, the gti the sporty car and the
golf was the somewhat upscale car to bridge the gap between the two.
Don't mistake any power increase or advance in handling that was added
to change what that car was originally intended for; an upscale subcompact. 
If you look at the new version it still shows the heritage of where it came from and according to todays technology and tastes it is actually where it should be. This is evident from the comparisons to other vehicles. But don't they follow a shape that was originally defined by VW in the 80's. I say 80's because that is when the sharp edges began to be smoothed out on these boxy cars. VW is
correct in the new model it pays homage to the original concept; simple
modest exterior with upscale anemities on the inside. A subtle statement
that says what you need for the average everyday lifestyle and a little more.


----------



## mia~R32~love (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: yay nay...what to say?*

I think it's a pretty cool looking car...it's a little long for my taste, I think the R32 is much better!


----------



## PDXREFLEX (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (nirav)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nirav* »_That's going to be one heavy car with all unecessary features such as the sensors at the back, suspension, dual climate, and yet to see the interior









Since when is suspension not necessary?


_Modified by PDXREFLEX at 10:51 PM 7-30-2003_


----------



## DieselDemon (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (PDXREFLEX)*


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (Corrado RS)*

These Photochops by Marc1.8t have shown me that I can learn-to-love the new Golf V


----------



## irish* (Aug 6, 2003)

I Have to tell you after I heard that a new body style was coming out, I got a little worried about buying the MKIV I had my eye set on. Now that I've seen the new style; I'm looking under my couch cushions trying to scrounge up enough cash to go get the IV. Any day now, Any day.


----------



## MtViewGuy88 (Dec 2, 2002)

*No thanks.*

They have *GOT* to be kidding about the Volkswagen Golf Mk. V.









Talk about an _overstyled_ car!







It almost reminds me of a Volkswagen Golf as styled by Chris Bangle (of BMW styling infamy). It's getting to the point that _Japanese_ cars look better-styled than German cars nowadays.


----------



## vwaudichris (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: No thanks. (MtViewGuy88)*

Here's what it needs to look like.......










_Modified by vwaudichris at 11:52 AM 8-7-2003_


----------



## notatuner (Aug 7, 2003)

I see the natural style progression from the MkIV, but the A5 body is definitely in danger of being overstyled. While the A1-A3 Golf was definitely a distinctive vehicle, even with many aftermarket parts, the A5 body could easily be mistaken for something other than a VAG product. Namely, a Honda, Renault, or Opel.
The Photochops look decent - but the thing is, the A5 just isn't *wide* enough IMO.


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (notatuner)*

nice car.
it sure does look like a honda civic, but with the things i'm reading today about VWOA, guess which car is more reliable?


----------



## KNivES (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: (Kafer Wolf)*

The civic?


----------



## RGordini (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: (Kafer Wolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kafer Wolf* »_it sure does look like a honda civic... 

Any lawyer around for this Honda-like VW?...
See Hummer-like SUV story: http://www.autonews.com/news.cms?newsId=6139 
* The new Avanti Studebaker XUV (short for "Xtreme Utility Vehicle"):*








... DaimlerChrysler AG unsuccessfully sued GM to try to force it to the change the grille on the Hummer H2,... 








...which it said copied the the seven vertical slots on the front of its Jeeps since World War II.








LOL










_Modified by RGordini at 9:19 PM 8-8-2003_


----------



## RGordini (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (Blitzkrieg)*

*Finally, a 4 doors GTI... *


----------



## 87turbogti (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (RGordini)*

now is that the new VW mini van or what?


----------



## DUBSELITE (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (Veedubgti)*

can u say honda Si


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

*Nay, I say!*

Perhaps I'll have some fun with my mk3, rather than trying to save up for a new golf in the coming years ...
I definately do not like it. What happened to all the edges? I hate curves, I want my car sharp


----------



## 88gti16vracer (Jun 5, 2001)

*Re: No thanks. (vwaudichris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwaudichris* »_Here's what it needs to look like.......









_Modified by vwaudichris at 11:52 AM 8-7-2003_

agreed







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mahmgb (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: No thanks. (88gti16vracer)*

OK. The MKV Golf is fugly. At least now I know never to visit the MKV forums.


----------



## wagenspeed (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (Mbiggy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mbiggy* »_Asside from looking like a honda, this new POS is even bigger and heavier than it's predecessor (which was already excessively bloated).
It's only redeeming qualites are A: the independent rear suspension, which no doubtedly adds weight to the car, and B: 2.0 16v turbo will be readily avalable to us when one of these bubbles pops. I got dibs on the first one.

Everybody says that, but I haven't seen the car in person, nor have I seen the REAL SPECS. I think it looks smaller, just rounder, as fo rthe Honda look. Have a gander at these and see what is going on. It is the most aerodynamically advantageous design.:








































*WHAT'S EVEN MORE ABSURD IS.....YOU GUYS WOULD BE FROTHING AT THE MOUTH IF IT WERE AN "A3"....WELL GUESS WHAT, SAME LOOK* 








I guess they ALL look like Hondas!!! pssht DOH!!! here are some more.

























*SHALL I continue!!*
Enjoy your lives in retro land, this is the new economic design, don't blame VW, blame thedamned GREENPEACE dorks, that are causing all this "more efficiency", Less emission, bullisht. 
All I gotta say is get used to it!


----------



## Adam from Oz (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (wagenspeed)*

I like the front end but they've "Polo-ed" the rear. Taken away that distinctive chomp out of the rear for the hatch and bumper by restyling the hatch bottom. I hate that.
Every car and its dog are getting circular bits in their rear lights. Don't like it.
My decision will be made on the quality of the interior and the presence of oddments space. If there's more than two cupholders, I'll scream.
Cheers,
Adam


----------



## dubzero (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (Corrado RS)*

I really don't like the looks of this four door.








It looks like VW is trying to please the masses and not it's real fans. If the GTI or Jetta don't look a whole lot better when they come out I definitely won't get one. 
If that's the case, when it's time to sell the mkIII, I'll be getting a mkIV GTI or Jetta. Besides, the money I'd save buying a used mkIV could then be spent building it up to spank the new ugly duckling.


----------



## NewHampshireGuy (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (Corrado RS)*

doesn't look like a A2 so it sucks! looks like a Japanese piece of sheet


----------



## mumbles117 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (NewHampshireGuy)*

Thanks Qmainracing. I thought I was the only one who thought it looked like a honda. That thing is FUGLY!!!!!! The 4 dr is way better looking than the 2 dr


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (Corrado RS)*

Unfortunately, I had to vote NAY until I can see it in person. The car has acquired an more Japanese sport compact look, loosing some of its German lines that we've all come to love so much.
I do give VW 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for FINALLY using modern lighting on the low end vehicle in its lineup. Maybe they will ACTUALLY come with Xenon lighting right from the factory, and even in the US market! Save us all the headache of doing retrofit kits and euro OEM swaps.
I just hope it looks better in person than in these pics.


----------



## dogbunny (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (GS Audio)*

"don't blame VW, blame the damned GREENPEACE dorks, that are causing all this "more efficiency", Less emission, bullisht. "
greenpeace dorks? do you like the air you breathe in the world you drive your car in? do you know what acid rain does to your beloved paint job?
i do not mean to be harsh, but.... i guess i do. bad design is bad design. don't go beating up environmentalists for poor aesthetics.(although i do dislike tie dye and patchouli).
the new vw looks like a cross between the lexus suv and the new civic si. yuck on both fronts.



_Modified by dogbunny at 2:50 AM 8-27-2003_


----------



## Blue_Bug (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (HydeDTD)*

meh.....i dunno, i liked the other one (02 modles and so fourth) alot.....but i dont mind this one...i think it will grow on me....hey, HATED the new bug...now i can tolerate it...pending on color.....(hate that god awful green







)


----------



## CoachAsh (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (billgti)*

I dunno I'm not exactly excited about the Mk5 much. I'm tring to be open minded but It's not exaclty easy, the fenders need to flair out a bit more I think give it back that more agressive look. the two door looks better but still it needs a little more width and edge at the wheels


----------



## bahn burner (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (CoachAsh)*

looks very very rice ..........I mean nice....NOT! .....after '92 VW sucks


----------



## DLansing (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (bahn burner)*

Whenever a new design appears, enthusiasts on a message board will slam it. People fear change. I know that this whole board wants the new golf to look like a cross between a corrado and a mk2 golf with a 16v sh! t mill, crank windows and a mideivel rear suspension design, but alas, I don't see that car happening. I find the new design striking, and I think VW did a terrific job. Yeah the car has put on some weight over the years, but so have you, and I don't hate you for it. If you want a true drivers car, go get an e30 M3 or an integra type r. For the real world, I think this new golf will outperform all its previous incarnations without drama.










_Modified by DLansing at 10:48 PM 9-1-2003_


----------



## VWtub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (DLansing)*

the mkV doesn't sit well with me, however i still don't really like the mkIII that much. if i *had* to get a 92 or newer car it wouldn't be a vw...


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (VWtub)*

so far, the best gen's are the 2 and 4. I thought the 3 was fugly and in stock trim, I still do though they dress up nice. but this is more of a 3 to me in that it just doesn't blend well from end to end. the internal are nice. I'd like to get some of those engines under my bonnet but lookwise: I've found my baby, and it ain't the Mk5.


----------



## Ix dOc xI (Feb 20, 2003)

front - YAY, rear - NAY

i'd take the new SI hatch over the new golf..


----------



## dogbunny (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (vr6pilot)*

vr6pilot:
i totally agree with your statement. the only gen i haven't had is the IInd, but i love the IV the most visually.


----------



## Tornado Red GTI (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (Corrado RS)*

When did VW decide they were going to build a minivan?















Strike me up for a big, fat, NAY. But I'd bet it would look great with a soccerball sticker on the rear of it.


----------



## Freerevving (Sep 29, 2003)

First off, focus and civic have always stolen styling cues from vw, so THEY look like GOLFS.
also I've seen the GTI version, and though it looks more aggressive it looks 2fast2fahggety like the japanes cars. If they work on the GTI bodykit a little better, they'll have a sure winner.
p.s. this new front end screams German performance --I like


_Modified by mattressmac at 10:49 PM 9-29-2003_


----------



## RED1990GL (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: (mattressmac)*

Looks: YAY
Weight: NAY 
Would I buy one... NAY


----------



## AudiNick (Sep 27, 2003)

I like the new one, but id rather see an A3 or better yet a lupo!


----------



## GruvenCorrado (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (AudiNick)*

Ok, but where is the new Corrado???


----------



## B4VTDI (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (DieselDemon)*

Long as it has more rear seat legroom than the A4's I don't give a rip what it looks like. A 2.0 16 valve PD TDI would be frosting on the cake. Who really cares if it looks like a Civic, as long as it doesn't look like a Focus.
Rodg


----------



## lip (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (B4VTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4VTDI* »_Long as it has more rear seat legroom than the A4's I don't give a rip what it looks like. A 2.0 16 valve PD TDI would be frosting on the cake. Who really cares if it looks like a Civic, as long as it doesn't look like a Focus.
Rodg

If you don't care what it looks like, then the Honda is probably the best choice for you.







Though Honda's not real into those Diesels...
The 2.0 Diesel does look interesting. Though at the end of the day, we'll who knows if we'll ever see that here. 
I think the Focus actually looks like somebody spent some time on the design-Sure the substance is weak, but the design still looks fresh. 
The new Golf is ackward. Most people who buy VWs, do care what it looks like. I'm certain the big selling Jetta will look substantially different from what you see there. 
The Mazda 3 should really have a chance now.


----------



## jmorriss (May 11, 2001)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (Veedubgti)*

It seems like they are trying to make it look like the cars that are ripping it off, i.e. Focus, Matrix, Civic.
The A4 grew on me, though the A2's are still my favorite. I suppose that if the A5 performs well, then I'll learn to like it.


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (jmorriss)*

when i first saw the golf IV, i hated it. but by the time they got to the US, i learned to like it
i thought the same thing w/ the A5's, but i guess ill learn to like them too


----------



## vdub girl (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (Ix dOc xI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ix dOc xI* »_front - YAY, rear - NAY
i'd take the new SI hatch over the new golf..

im the opposite... front nay, rear yay... i still woulnt say i like it, but i'd buy it before i got a damn hon-duh... i would, however, get an STi before i bought that ugly mkV...


----------



## MomsGolf (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (Corrado RS)*

yes yes yes yees


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (MomsGolf)*

Maybe it's cause I'm like 6' 4" but it doesn't look that huge. Then again, when my buddy got his MK4 and parked it next to my MK3, I was like "Holy Crap, thats huge". The Mk4's have totally grown on me and i'd LOVE to see the two door. i remember this post about the MK5's about a year ago and i LOVED the 2 door, said something about a VR8 too if i remember correctly in the post?


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

I think the car looks mint, and too many of you are worried of how 'japanese' it looks, and I mean, I can see what you mean, I wouldn't want VW to have anything to do with those flimmsy rice rockets, but if this new Golf is a good price, good deal, then the looks don't really bug me. Because I think it looks good!!!


----------



## hgrail (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (Corrado RS)*

Ick,
It's starting to look like an early 90's Honda Civic..... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## sphipps (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (hgrail)*

I said nay just to make it close.
could care either way.


----------



## NWDub'n337 (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (Veedubgti)*

Looks too much like the Civic Si for me.
Boxy is sexy, why don't they understand that?


----------



## VxstreetracerxW (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (Corrado RS)*

Kinda looks like the RX430 Front + Civic SI. I like it!


----------



## RUSH Geddy Alex Neil (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (Corrado RS)*

The Golf 5, to me anyway, does have some appeal to it, BUT in my opinion it looks too Japanese, and DOES remind me of a Honda Civic!! And that's NOT GOOD.


----------



## Trooper of Doom (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (RUSH Geddy Alex Neil)*

I like it, even though I'm not a big fan of Golfs....
But I agree, it sure looks like a Civic.


----------



## syde18T (Dec 9, 2003)

I personally do not like the look. It looks like a cross between a Ford Focus and a Toyota Matrix....


----------



## tuned vws rule (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (ciscolv)*

Yes, BUT! They really changed it from the older one. They could have kept it a bit the same.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (Corrado RS)*

It's growing on me. I think I'll be smitten when I finally see one in person. For some reason every new Golf looks chic when it first comes out. 
Parked bext to a MKIV it looks like at least a two generation jump. Very progressive styling, but still hearkens back to the Rabbit/Golf of 1974. 
The last two Golf models haven't aged as well in my opinion. The MKII still seems appealing to me when I see one in good original condition. The MKIII somehow looks older and cheaper. To me, the real boring MKIV is the Jetta. The Golf seems fresher to me. It still looks great from the back or rear 3/4 angle. It front has aged better than the blocky looking Jetta's face too. 
I think when most people see the Mk5 in person they will be impressed. It looks a lot bigger. I think that is what a lot of people find less apealing about it. It doesn't look like it would be as fun to drive as it's predecessors.


----------



## BUFFYI (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (Veedubgti)*

i love the new interior especially!


----------



## SeattleChad (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (BUFFYI)*

Yuck....If I wanted a Honda Civic SI look alike...I would buy the Honda Civic SI. 
I say NAY to the bland Japanese looking Mark V GTI/Golf.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Looks of Golf V: Yay or Nay? (SeattleChad)*


----------



## sicnicvw (Dec 15, 2003)

does anyone know what the SLC stands for on the vw corrado


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: (sicnicvw)*

Sports Luxury Coupe....totally OT though, lol.


----------

